# Possibly interested in getting a Vizsla - thoughts?



## fan of fanboys (Jul 3, 2014)

I live in Columbia, SC. I have a male, intact, AKC black lab. I have a decent sized fenced in yard, live in gated neighborhood with ponds and fields. I have a 5 year old very active son as well. 

I am interested in getting a 2nd dog. I had never heard of a Vizsla prior but in reading online it APPEARS they might be a good option for me

I am looking for the following: a running partner especially for long distances, dog that will play and get along with my current dog (current dog is very social and does great with other dogs and people), will do well with my kid (my kid also does great with animals), can handle SC weather, likes to swim, ride on boats, can do back yard retrieves (great exercise I can do with my current dog while I am grilling or hanging out), can handle being in crate inside house while I am at work (will be free in house or yard anytime someone is home)

I am sure I am missing something but off the top of my head that is what I have come up with. 

Also, I would prefer to rescue a dog. Few reasons. I will never breed so being fixed is fine. Rescuing is obviously good for the dog. And honestly I would like to skip the puppy phase, get a dog I at least have insight to their personality already. I think this would increase success odds. 

The other dog on my list is a Weimaraner but I think a Vizsla would fit better based on what I have read. But I am open to any suggestions and feedback. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

It sounds to me like you could provide a nice life for a Vizsla!! The hardest part will be finding one to rescue. My boy, Willie, was adopted from the dog pound, but I searched a long time on the Internet before I found him. We have another forum member who recently rescued two -- Daisy and Charlie. 

Best wishes to you!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

10hrs in a crate while you r at work - will never work 4 a V - try asking what U can give your next pup - not what you need !!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

If you like your lab, get another one! A Vizsla is very, very different temperamentally than a lab. Plus there are so many more labs in shelters that need good homes.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Did I miss something, REM? I didn't read that he (she?) works 10 hours a day and that the dog will be crated for that length of time ... although, Fanboys, you may find you won't have to crate your V while you're at work. But that obviously depends on you and the dog...

anyhow, it sounds like a V would work for your family ... and since you are looking to rescue, you won't have to deal with the crazy nipping you and your son would have to endure with a pup. My concern would be with your son. Vizslas, as I'm sure you've read, have a ton of energy and are known for knocking little ones over unintentionally. If you go through a rescue, they would probably be able to place a "less energetic" vizsla in your home (I heard they exist...  )

If you'd like to see some Vs in action ... you might be able to find a meet up on here or contact your local vizsla club to find out if there are any gatherings going on that you can attend. I know that in new england the club gets together annually for a walk.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would also suggest you meet the breed.
While I love my red dogs, they are needier than any other breed I have ever owned. Exceptionally smart and get bored easily.
While many sites boast about all their good traits, they just skim over the problems that some carry.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ott - fan posted the pup or adult dog would be crated while at work unless someone was at home - if you work a 8hr day - odds are you will be away from home for 10hrs - just a fact of life - this is not the life for any V at any age !!!! fan did state - him a 5yr old and a lab - this leaves no one home when at work !


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vizslas, even my "calmer" wirehaired vizsla, are waaaay more energetic, you might even say high strung, than a lab. A lot of folks need to exercise them 2-3 hours running off-leash to get them to settle in the house. Certainly some of that can be retrieving drills in the backyard and playing with your other dog, but it'll definitely have to go on those daily runs with you. Some of them have really strong retrieving drives, some don't and some LOVE the water, and others don't. With a rescue you'll know what you're getting beforehand though. Obviously we stress the potentially negative traits, but they are very rewarding dogs if you're up for the challenges.

I'm down in Charleston and next Thursday evening, the 10th, a few of us V owners are getting together for a local event "Yappy Hour." I know it's a bit of a drive, but you're welcome to come down, bring your lab, have a drink, and meet some vizslas. If you're interested let me know and I'll pm you the info. Otherwise, I'll probably be up in New Zion on the 26th for a navhda training day. It's a hunt test organization for versatile hunting dogs. I've yet to run into a smooth Vizsla there, but you can get a sense of the temperament from my girl and possibly meet some weimaraners and other pointing breeds. That's a Saturday and little closer, so perhaps more convenient.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

to the forum - sorry I get so negative about the amount of time a V stays in a crate ! but that is my belief & it will never change - unless you have a giant crate - most adult Vs can not stand with their head held high - if fan had added he could spend a hour at lunch time with pup - afford a dog walker - build a kennel in the back yard - my view would V different -- his lifestyle outside of work would fit a V - I try 2 read each post I reply 2 VERY carefully !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm with Ron on the crate time and although I only typically work 6 hours a day now (well, out the house 6 hours) I feel that's too long even though Ruby has the run of the house during that time.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going to go against the grain and say you can definitely work full time and own a vizsla. I don't think that they are so fragile that they can't spend that time alone as long as there are things to entertain them. It takes more of a commitment with your time outside work though and your weekends will consist of hours of hiking to make up for it.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I felt very guilty when Morris was a pup and we were working full time, but if you got a rescue who didn't have separation issues you'd be fine as Morris now (14 months) of course prefers it when we're home but when we're out will chew his kongs and sleep in his bed quite happily (as long as you get his leaving routine right and he's well exercised). He left the crate at 7 months and never looked back. We do have a dog walker 3 times per week and I come back the other two lunchtimes so he can have a wee and be given his afternoon kong. We then go for walks and sit on the floor with him for cuddles much of the evening. He's just started coming on short runs with me occasionally before work and he loves it. I planned to tire him out with a ball launcher as he grew up but he's not interested in balls, he likes tug of war. So the ball launcher is gone and instead if he's bored we have a drooly rope dropped on our laps.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh REM, no need to apologize! I just wasn't sure where 10 hour work day came from. I'm a personal trainer so I work mostly early mornings and evenings so my afternoons are free. My bf is a "full time" mailman and works until his route is completed, which sometimes is 8-1 (he does carpentry on the side - but many of his coworkers only do the post office)... there are all different jobs and schedules so I just didn't know if I missed something.. 

I agree, 10 hours would be way too many for any dog imo. Otto has access to our living space and kitchen but he was never a chewer. If he were, he'd be in a crate while we are gone (mostly to prevent him from choking).


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org - Who ever agreed with me except Har when he's into the Scotch - LOL - may U and your V have a safe holiday !!!!!!!!!! same 2 the rest of the forum - what I like 2C of my V - his AZZ and nose into the wind in a bird field LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## gobolts (Jan 26, 2014)

An English Pointer would work for you too and there are lots of them in rescue.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome! We are in Augusta, GA, just a short hour from you.

If you would like to see some V's before committing, you can come to Augusta and meet ours. 

The only concern I see is the dog sitting in the crate for an extended period of time. V's don't do well with that and you might see some nervous behavior as a result. 

If you want to rescue a Vizsla or a Weim, I recommend that you call Buffy with the Atlanta Vizsla & Weimaraner rescue. I know that last week she did have a Vizsla - a good one too - about 2 years old. I believe she might have a weim or 2 right now as well.

If you want her contact information, please private message me.


----------

